# Change Rear Leaf Springs? Or........



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a 2005 F150 FX4 Screw 4x4 (62,000 mi) and my question is about the rear leaf springs. It has the tow package with 3.73 and the leaf springs are the 3/1 (1900 lb). There is sag when putting the camper on the hitch but levels fairly well with the w/d. My camper is a 2012 Outback 230RS.

Should I replace the rear leaf springs with a 4/1 (2400 lb) leaf or just add airbags or an AAL to help the rear a little?
By add a leaf or going with the 4/1 leaf springs, will this lift the rear too much and give it to much rake when unloaded? I always thought of adding a level kit (2 or 2.5") in the front anyway.

Any thoughts or advice is greatly appreciated.

Capt.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Ideally, truck and trailer should be level when hooked up with w/d hitch. My F-150 also has the 3 leaf spring rear suspension and I have no issues. If your truck sags when your camper is hooked up, make sure your w/d hitch properly adjusted. As far as adding a front-end lift, I would suggest against that because it'll throw everything off and your truck will really look like it's sagging. But if you have your heart set on that front-end lift, then I would suggest air bags in the rear so you can adjust the rear-end to keep the truck level with the camper hooked up. Of course your w/d hitch would need to be re-adjusted to the trucks new setup. After your w/d hitch is properly adjusted to the trucks new setup, always be sure to put the same amount of pressure in the airbags each time the camper is hooked up.


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

I had this system on my expedition: http://www.etrailer.com/Vehicle-Suspension/Ford/F-150/2005/F8606.html?vehicleid=20051229626
I was told that they put these on a lot of dump trucks.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

A few weeks ago I asked about the Super Spring system. Well, I bought the set (fairly reasonable) and it is installed. I can tell you that if you use the "heavy duty application" it will give your truck extra height in the back so I imagine adding another leaf would do the same thing. That said, my truck actually handles better since I put these on (no body roll at all) and the feel of the ride is not really changed.I can't tell you what will change about towing as I have not moved my trailer since I put them on but it only drops about an inch when I hook the camper. I will get some pictures posted of the truck so you can see how much the back was lifted, but it is noticeable. The customer service rep with the company said if I changed the bolt position to a more light duty application that lift would disappear completely. I was sold on the Super Spring product because it is an install and forget about product, unlike airbags.

Stay tuned for some pics, I will get some tomorrow.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

knauby said:


> A few weeks ago I asked about the Super Spring system. Well, I bought the set (fairly reasonable) and it is installed. I can tell you that if you use the "heavy duty application" it will give your truck extra height in the back so I imagine adding another leaf would do the same thing. That said, my truck actually handles better since I put these on (no body roll at all) and the feel of the ride is not really changed.I can't tell you what will change about towing as I have not moved my trailer since I put them on but it only drops about an inch when I hook the camper. I will get some pictures posted of the truck so you can see how much the back was lifted, but it is noticeable. The customer service rep with the company said if I changed the bolt position to a more light duty application that lift would disappear completely. I was sold on the Super Spring product because it is an install and forget about product, unlike airbags.
> 
> Stay tuned for some pics, I will get some tomorrow.


I look forward to seeing your truck. Where did you order the super springs from?


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

CaptFX4 said:


> A few weeks ago I asked about the Super Spring system. Well, I bought the set (fairly reasonable) and it is installed. I can tell you that if you use the "heavy duty application" it will give your truck extra height in the back so I imagine adding another leaf would do the same thing. That said, my truck actually handles better since I put these on (no body roll at all) and the feel of the ride is not really changed.I can't tell you what will change about towing as I have not moved my trailer since I put them on but it only drops about an inch when I hook the camper. I will get some pictures posted of the truck so you can see how much the back was lifted, but it is noticeable. The customer service rep with the company said if I changed the bolt position to a more light duty application that lift would disappear completely. I was sold on the Super Spring product because it is an install and forget about product, unlike airbags.
> 
> Stay tuned for some pics, I will get some tomorrow.


I look forward to seeing your truck. Where did you order the super springs from?
[/quote]
Well I snapped a pic as I was leaving work this morning. Its not the best but you can see what it did. As for where I bought the Super Springs, I found a local dealer off their website. I suggest you call and talk to one of the reps, they are very knowledgeable and great to work with. They will tell you exactly which item you need for your application. I'm sorry, I'm a little computer dumb and can't for the life of me get that pic turned around. Message me if you need a better pic and I can email (hopefully) a better image to you.














If someone knows what I did wrong posting the picture, I'm open to advice on that! My kids can do it I'm sure, but not me.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

knauby said:


> A few weeks ago I asked about the Super Spring system. Well, I bought the set (fairly reasonable) and it is installed. I can tell you that if you use the "heavy duty application" it will give your truck extra height in the back so I imagine adding another leaf would do the same thing. That said, my truck actually handles better since I put these on (no body roll at all) and the feel of the ride is not really changed.I can't tell you what will change about towing as I have not moved my trailer since I put them on but it only drops about an inch when I hook the camper. I will get some pictures posted of the truck so you can see how much the back was lifted, but it is noticeable. The customer service rep with the company said if I changed the bolt position to a more light duty application that lift would disappear completely. I was sold on the Super Spring product because it is an install and forget about product, unlike airbags.
> 
> Stay tuned for some pics, I will get some tomorrow.


I look forward to seeing your truck. Where did you order the super springs from?
[/quote]
Well I snapped a pic as I was leaving work this morning. Its not the best but you can see what it did. As for where I bought the Super Springs, I found a local dealer off their website. I suggest you call and talk to one of the reps, they are very knowledgeable and great to work with. They will tell you exactly which item you need for your application. I'm sorry, I'm a little computer dumb and can't for the life of me get that pic turned around. Message me if you need a better pic and I can email (hopefully) a better image to you.
View attachment 3031

View attachment 3032

If someone knows what I did wrong posting the picture, I'm open to advice on that! My kids can do it I'm sure, but not me.
[/quote]

yeah that is definately noticeable. Thanks for posting the pics.

Thats why i was wondering about a 1 1/2" or 2" spacer in the front to make up a little of that distance. This is why I mentioned the airbags. I'd be interested to hear what happens when you hook the camper up and tow for the first time. I am in no rush to add something, maybe before our April trip. I'm just trying to get some ideas.

As for the picture thats sideways, when you open it up, is there a curved arrow at the bottom of the page for rotation? Regardless it worked.

Thanks again.

Capt


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Here is a photo of my truck hooked up last year. It sits fairly level in my eyes. maybe its in my mind, but just looking at options for the rear.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

CaptFX4 said:


> A few weeks ago I asked about the Super Spring system. Well, I bought the set (fairly reasonable) and it is installed. I can tell you that if you use the "heavy duty application" it will give your truck extra height in the back so I imagine adding another leaf would do the same thing. That said, my truck actually handles better since I put these on (no body roll at all) and the feel of the ride is not really changed.I can't tell you what will change about towing as I have not moved my trailer since I put them on but it only drops about an inch when I hook the camper. I will get some pictures posted of the truck so you can see how much the back was lifted, but it is noticeable. The customer service rep with the company said if I changed the bolt position to a more light duty application that lift would disappear completely. I was sold on the Super Spring product because it is an install and forget about product, unlike airbags.
> 
> Stay tuned for some pics, I will get some tomorrow.


I look forward to seeing your truck. Where did you order the super springs from?
[/quote]
Well I snapped a pic as I was leaving work this morning. Its not the best but you can see what it did. As for where I bought the Super Springs, I found a local dealer off their website. I suggest you call and talk to one of the reps, they are very knowledgeable and great to work with. They will tell you exactly which item you need for your application. I'm sorry, I'm a little computer dumb and can't for the life of me get that pic turned around. Message me if you need a better pic and I can email (hopefully) a better image to you.
View attachment 3031

View attachment 3032

If someone knows what I did wrong posting the picture, I'm open to advice on that! My kids can do it I'm sure, but not me.
[/quote]

yeah that is definately noticeable. Thanks for posting the pics.

Thats why i was wondering about a 1 1/2" or 2" spacer in the front to make up a little of that distance. This is why I mentioned the airbags. I'd be interested to hear what happens when you hook the camper up and tow for the first time. I am in no rush to add something, maybe before our April trip. I'm just trying to get some ideas.

As for the picture thats sideways, when you open it up, is there a curved arrow at the bottom of the page for rotation? Regardless it worked.

Thanks again.

Capt
[/quote]
I would think a level kit would put my truck back to factory specs as far a rake goes. I actually was considering doing the same thing to mine. I have been watching the f150 forums about this leveling stuff. I had my Tundra leveled and towed without any problems but it drank premium gas and had a super charger on it so I nearly went broke towing the Outback.
I should have measured before I put the springs on. Sometimes I don't plan ahead real well.
Do you have a level kit in mind? That is a job I wouldn't do myself so I gotta save some $$ before I even consider it. Now I only towed with the Tundra maybe 6 times no further than 100 miles at a shot so I don't know what would have happened over time. I do have some concerns about durability when the WDH is on adding some pressure to the front of the vehicle. I'm gonna research this some more.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

If its not sitting level hooked up to your TT i would suggest that you adjust your WD hitch and go weigh the combo.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Knauby

I have heard many people use the Autosrping level kit. Usually 2" or 2 1/2", it has an off-set so theres no "clunking" over bumps. Think the spacers cost about $80. I think right now if i add the spacer, my truck sits level. Add the camper and then my lights will point towards the sky. Thats where my thinking of air bags came in. If I add a super spring, then a spacer on the front, my truck will have the same rake as it does now expect just a little higher.

I asked this same question in my OP on the ford-truck forums and the replies I got was to add air bags. I asked here to see if anyone else was in a similiar situation and what they did. Still plenty of time.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

CaptFX4 said:


> I have a 2005 F150 FX4 Screw 4x4 (62,000 mi) and my question is about the rear leaf springs. It has the tow package with 3.73 and the leaf springs are the 3/1 (1900 lb). There is sag when putting the camper on the hitch but levels fairly well with the w/d. My camper is a 2012 Outback 230RS.
> 
> Should I replace the rear leaf springs with a 4/1 (2400 lb) leaf or just add airbags or an AAL to help the rear a little?
> By add a leaf or going with the 4/1 leaf springs, will this lift the rear too much and give it to much rake when unloaded? I always thought of adding a level kit (2 or 2.5") in the front anyway.
> ...


I strongly recommend you do not change out or add a leaf to your leaf springs. I did this, added a leaf, and the truck simply rides too rough when empty. Do as others are recommending and add air bags or a spring that does not work until additional weight is added to the truck.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a similar setup on my Silverado 1500 with towing package. The truck squats when fully loaded and the 21RS is attached. I'm planning on installing a set of Air Lift Ride Control air bags next month. I like the idea that they can be mostly deflated so that the ride won't be altered when I'm not towing. Air Lift currently has a $50 rebate on the Ride Control air bags and another $50 most compressors if you want to go that direction that is good until 2/28. I posted a similar question to yours a while back with a poll of what the membership was using. Found some good info there.

Topic and poll


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies and suggestions. I will probably go ahead and order some airbags as that seems the best choice for my application.

Now I have to decide Air Lift or Firestone!!









Capt


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

CaptFX4 said:


> Thank you all for the replies and suggestions. I will probably go ahead and order some airbags as that seems the best choice for my application.
> 
> Now I have to decide Air Lift or Firestone!!
> 
> ...


Well you got me thinking a little bit so I did some checking. Found a leveling kit for my truck that raises the front 1 1/2 inches instead of the standard 2 inch kits. I went and got measurements from a similar vehicle as mine on the dealers lot (salesman there saw me measuring, thinks I'm crazy) and with some simple math think this kit will give me the factory rake I had before the superspring install and I get an unplanned (nearly) 2 inch lift kit on my truck. Everything should be maintenance free and my total cost will be under $500 plus whatever my time is worth.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

knauby said:


> Thank you all for the replies and suggestions. I will probably go ahead and order some airbags as that seems the best choice for my application.
> 
> Now I have to decide Air Lift or Firestone!!
> 
> ...


Well you got me thinking a little bit so I did some checking. Found a leveling kit for my truck that raises the front 1 1/2 inches instead of the standard 2 inch kits. I went and got measurements from a similar vehicle as mine on the dealers lot (salesman there saw me measuring, thinks I'm crazy) and with some simple math think this kit will give me the factory rake I had before the superspring install and I get an unplanned (nearly) 2 inch lift kit on my truck. Everything should be maintenance free and my total cost will be under $500 plus whatever my time is worth.
[/quote]

What kit did you find? I'm leaning toward a 2" level kit plus adding airbags to keep all level when towing.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

CaptFX4 said:


> Thank you all for the replies and suggestions. I will probably go ahead and order some airbags as that seems the best choice for my application.
> 
> Now I have to decide Air Lift or Firestone!!
> 
> ...


Well you got me thinking a little bit so I did some checking. Found a leveling kit for my truck that raises the front 1 1/2 inches instead of the standard 2 inch kits. I went and got measurements from a similar vehicle as mine on the dealers lot (salesman there saw me measuring, thinks I'm crazy) and with some simple math think this kit will give me the factory rake I had before the superspring install and I get an unplanned (nearly) 2 inch lift kit on my truck. Everything should be maintenance free and my total cost will be under $500 plus whatever my time is worth.
[/quote]

What kit did you find? I'm leaning toward a 2" level kit plus adding airbags to keep all level when towing.
[/quote]
Readylift is the maker. Went with the 1.5" kit, this will give near factory rake. There kits are a little more expensive but they are machined aluminum and not poly composite. The kit is actually FX4 specific because of the offroad stock suspension on that model but it works for any f150 and that is the rise I need for a factory rake look. They have a website but I found a much better price and no shipping locally. I will post some pics once I get it installed but I'm starting a killer stretch at work so it will be a couple weeks.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

This thread got me to thinking about adding some firestone load assist springs, they are simply a hard bump stop added to my truck, but after insallation they touch the axel therfore it has a very rough ride, intall directions say it should have 1/4 to 3/8 in cleaance but that isnt true. anyone have any suggestions as these thing cost almost $2oo from ETrailer. yes i have the correct parts part #8605


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I haven't looked at those, but for a few more $$ why not get the air bags or helper bags which are adjustable? Air Lifts right now are around $232 plus a $50 rebate so less than what you mentioned on the harder riding bump stop ideas. I am 99% sure I am going the air bag route I just haven't decided yet between the Firestones and Air Lifts.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I installed a set of Air Lift Ride Control air springs (model 59565) on my 2009 Silverado 1500 crew cab 4x4 last weekend. The installation wasn't bad except for one bolt. You have to drop one bolt into the box frame through and existing slot which isn't bad. The problem is that you have to hold the head of that bolt by sticking an open end wrench through the slot at about a 45 degree angle up/down to hold it while holding up the steel plate top bracket and trying to put on a nylok nut with the other hand. At that point I would really recommend a second set of hands if you can get them. Besides that I like how it turned out. Now just have to wait until camping season to try it out with the trailer.


----------

